# Meadllennium 2008 reminder



## OCurrans (Jan 9, 2008)

*Last call for Meadllennium 2008 entries. *

Entries need to be here by 19 January.

The medals have arrived and the hand-engraved prizes are here (they look GREAT!)

Don’t forget – *WE AWARD MORE MEAD MEDALS THAN ANYONE!!!*

Check our web page for details and entry forms. www.cfhb.org/mead


----------

